# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  The best book to learn Arabic and video courses

## arabic4beginners

The Madinah Book Series by Dr V Abdur Rahim which is used by Madinah University to teach English speaking students the Arabic language. This course will contain everything an individual needs to learn the Arabic Language (Classical and Modern Standard) from complete beginner to advanced level Insha'Allah (God Willing). 
Click here to download the book http://arabic7.blogspot.com/2009/01/arabic-courses.html

----------

